

Facebook Readies an iPad App, Finally - profitbaron
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2011/06/16/facebook-readies-an-ipad-app-finally/

======
vic_nyc
I wonder why it took them so long to release this. Given how picky they are
with who they hire, and the sheer number of engineers they got, why did it
take them over a year to come up with such an essential product - a Facebook
app for the most popular tablet device?

I'm also going to say that their iPhone app leaves a lot to be desired. Many
features are missing, like inability to edit/delete posts, picture abilities
and so on. On the non-mobile side, their API is infamously bad. Without
wanting to sound negative about them, I do wonder why they hire so many "top
software engineers" and what they have those guys working on.

~~~
teaspoon
Why is a native Facebook application essential on a device that has a
serviceable web browser and a netbook-sized screen?

~~~
jinushaun
Because many people like myself think the iPhone app is a superior user
experience to the desktop Facebook website and the mobile website.

~~~
megablast
This is a reason, but is it a good enough reason to divert resources from
other areas for?

~~~
bdhe
_This is a reason, but is it a good enough reason to divert resources from
other areas for?_

Considering that Facebook's most important end goal is to make users stay on
their website, an optimized and pleasant-to-use app for the iPad and other
tablets is a very good reason to divert resources.

------
tobtoh
I've been using Flipboard to get my Facebook fix on my ipad and I've now come
to prefer the Flipboard view of FB more than the native view. Much better
presentation of external content and I still get the status updates, but
without all the other junk that often floods my newsfeed.

------
qq66
Facebook planning to release an iPad app makes the New York Times. Times have
changed...

~~~
magicofpi
Although it is on a New York Times blog, not on the main site...

